
Ultra-diluted T.pubescens attenuates cytokines and ROS-mediated neuropathic pain - bookofjoe
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-018-31971-9
======
bookofjoe
Cautionary editor's note:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-018-31971-9#change-
hi...](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-018-31971-9#change-history)

------
bufferoverflow
How would such bad science with faked data get into Nature?

------
bookofjoe
Uproar over publication: [https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/10/bogus-
homeopathy-dat...](https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/10/bogus-homeopathy-
data-published-in-top-journal-sparks-outcry-facepalms/)

